# Kalamazoo Reverb 12



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

I picked up this amp today. I was looking for a small tube amp and the price was right on this one. I believe that it was made in the '60's and shares similar electronics with Gibson amps of the same era. It has a footswitch for the tremolo and reverb which is hard wired in. It could use a new 10" speaker and I'll also put a grounded plug on it. The on switch is on the trebble pot so I might change it to a standalone switch to reduce hum, although it doesn't hum too much even with my single coil and p90 guitars. 

If anyone has any more info on this amp, feel free to share.

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for a new 10" speaker?

Here are some pics.


















With the Custom Shop Strat










And the TC90


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Kyle I've heard of these Kalamazoo amps before and I'll bet it's a reasonably sweet amp. I found some schematics for you if you want to print them off for future servicing.

http://www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin/kalamazoo_reverb_12b.pdf

http://www.schematicheaven.com/bargainbin/kalamazoo_reverb12_original.pdf

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, the schematics are actually glued to the inside of the amp. But now I can actually see them, kksjur

I finished wiring the 3 prong plug in. When I reconnected the speaker, it sounded even worse. The speaker is definately blown. Oh well, I'll put a better one in anyway. Suggestions?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

It's like asking for pickup suggestions. What I can say is if youir into heavy gain and want a good price, Eminence is what I would recommend. If you want a really nice American style speaker Ted Weber is THE man IMHO. E-mail or give him a call, tell him what you have and what you like, soundwise.

https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/

Shawn


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks.

I'm going for a blues/classic rock sound from this amp. Something to compliment my Strat with the 1954 pickups.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

If spending a little extra is not a big deal than go for a Weber. He makes _his_ version of many different famed vintage speakers. Of course Celestion make incredible speakers for very big bucks. The Chineses made Celestions are cheaper, but IMO are not comparable to the British ones.

Ask other musicians and phone techs in your area. They love to talk about this stuff, check out this place. LOL

Dhawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i have one of those and i love it!!!!!! - i replaced my speaker with an eminence (which was a decent, cheaper alternative) and it sounds great - it really shines when i plug it into my 2X12 THD cab - then it sounds incredible!!!!!!


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I've heard this model referred to as a poor man's Princeton Reverb. 

I'd love to have one


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I changed the speaker today. I put in an eminence. I also replaced the grill cloth and just generally cleaned it up. It looks great and sounds even nicer! Here are some pics.

The mess.









The front panel.

















The back.


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

The Completed Project.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice work :bow:

...which model of Eminence did you put in?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks. 
I think that the speaker is an eminance delta demon, but it was just in a generic box and didn't say the model on the speaker, it just says eminence and has a serial number. I looked on their website and the specs and picture match the one that I used.


----------

